# gamo viper express shotgun for hunting



## Trickyd12

Hey i just bought the gamo viper express shotgun and was wondering if anybody had used it yet for hunting ( rodents, birds, whatever). Im goin to see if i can get some chipmunks, and birds that have made their home in my cottage attic, and crawl space. If you guys want pictures and my review of the gun let me know. i will try and post them tomarrow if you guys want


----------



## Brower

all the specs you can get on the gun would be helpful


----------



## Cleankill47

Here's the specs that I found for it:

http://www.airgundepot.com/gamo-viper-express-shotgun.html

I have never seen anything like this before, but I do think it is a great idea. You get (somewhat) the power of a .22 rifle or shotshell without breaking any firearms ordinance laws. I am extremely interested to hear about how this gun does as far as power, penetration, and effectiveness goes. keep us posted, Tricky.


----------



## gray squirrel

like to see some kills


----------



## Trickyd12

Alright guys as for my specs that I had gotten. I had gotten them from airgun depot and Pyramid air. I had ordered the gun from bass pro (cause it was cheaper). Im not a professional hunter or shooter. And this review is strictly my opinion. As of right now i cant provide any pictures because my computer is messed up. but i should have some kill shots tonight. I can tell you that at 10-12 yards this thing is deadly. This morning i had just gotten home from work and figured i couldnt wait and had to see what this thing would do. so i went into my backyard and there just so happened to be a squirel in my tree. I shot him in the head from about 10-12 yards. And lets just say that our little bushy tailed friend was dead before he hit the ground. Now just to make things clear i was 10-12 yards away from the tree and he was about 15 feet high. I will go more in detail and have pictures later on in the day as of right now. i have only shot the gun once, at an animal. and so far one shot one kill (A clean kill too). I was told this gun would not kill squirrels. However it did a fine job this morning.

PLEASE SEND YOUR QUESTIONS AND I WILL DO MY BEST TO ANSWER THEM. AND AGAIN IM SORRY I DONT HAVE PICTURES YET I WILL DO MY BEST TO HAVE THEM ON HERE BY TONIGHT. THANKS GUYS. OH AND I WILL TRY AND GET PICTURES OF THE PATTERNING AT DIFFERANT YARDAGES.


----------



## gray squirrel

wat does is groope


----------



## Trickyd12

the group is about 12 inches at 12 yards. If you tell me how to put pictures on here ill load some of my kill shots and the grouping


----------



## Remington 7400

Create an account with Photobucket (its free)
Transfer pistures to desktop icons, then upload to photobucket
then link to the photobucket image address

I'm sure someone on here can explain it better than that, so jump in guys.


----------



## shadowgun

Am I correct in assuming that you were useing the shotgun shells rather than the pellets, as this gun is suppose to do both. I am eagerly awaiting any more news as I have been looking at this gun.

Shadowgun

P.S. Have you tried it with pellets yet? How hard is it to get the adapter in and out of the breech?


----------



## Trickyd12

I have not used it with the pellets as i have another pellet gun in 22 caliber. I strongly suggest getting one if you have been looking at them. It is awesome and will take a squirel at 12 yards with out a problem. I will post pictures when i get home i am not home right now but tomarrow i should be able to get them or a link to them on


----------



## Brower

i was looking at one but i need a groundhog gun and this wont do the trick
thought this might help all you who are looking at one

http://www.airgundepot.com/gaviexshvire.html


----------



## derrick_lui

I used to own a viper express shotgun..

Its good for sparrows,,,but for squirrels...I recommend using the .22 pellet

overall, the gun was ineffective for hunting.


----------

